#ubuntu-lb 2011-08-23
<ghantoos> http://www.addedbytes.com/blog/if-php-were-british/
#ubuntu-lb 2011-08-24
<compengi> hi Armageddon
<Armageddon> hello
<compengi> how are you doing man
<Armageddon> ok
<Armageddon> you ?
<compengi> good too
<compengi> brb
#ubuntu-lb 2012-08-24
<compengi> hi Armageddon
<compengi> have you tried ubuntu 12.04
<Armageddon> no
<Armageddon> but I hear they fixed a lot of stuff
<Armageddon> and I hear it still has a lot of problems
<compengi> i see
<compengi> Armageddon, are you using mint?
<Armageddon> compengi, Gentoo
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> I'm a contributor remember ?:
<compengi> nice!
<compengi> and what are you enrolled into?
<Armageddon> architecture testing
<Armageddon> I also have my own overlay now
<compengi> hmm.. and what do you test there?
<compengi> and nice about the overlay
<Armageddon> I test packages for amd64 for stabilization
<Armageddon> if I feel it's stable enough to become stable I give it my acceptance
<Armageddon> 2 people testing a package will make it eligible to become stable, that's when the dev makes it stable and people have new updates :D
<compengi> ah, cool
<compengi> :)
<compengi> gentoo packges used to be mostly outdated and lag few versions behind. what's the state now
<compengi> are you a general 64bit tester or for specific packages
<Armageddon> general
<Armageddon> and no, gentoo packages were never outdated
<Armageddon> the stable ones are but you have the choice of using unstable packages which are very up to day
<Armageddon> date*
<compengi> yep
<Armageddon> so you can't really complain that they are not up to date
<Armageddon> if you want them stable you have to use stables one, if you don't care for stability go unstable
<Armageddon> I prefer hybrid systems, most of its components are stable and some applications that I want to be newest I have them unstable and latest
<compengi> i used todo that with pidgin
<compengi> are there still sometimes issues when you update core packages?
<Armageddon> I do it with a lot of packages
<Armageddon> there are never issues with updating, I never had any in 2 years now
<Armageddon> but sometimes you have to issue commands which are usually given to you by messages
<Armageddon> if you don't read the news/messages given to you by portage your system will most probably break
<compengi> yeah, like the old days :)
<compengi> sadly, i don't have spare time to play with linux anymore
<compengi> i only have little time for me
<compengi> i've been sitting on windows 7 for around 2 years now
<compengi> i need it for work, so even there i don't have a chance to use linux
<Armageddon> not cool at all
<compengi> yeah, just not much interest anymore
<compengi> so how are you doing overall
#ubuntu-lb 2012-08-25
<Armageddon> still alive and breathing ^^
#ubuntu-lb 2013-08-23
<Armageddon> rapacity, kayfa 7alouka ya 3azizi ?
<Armageddon> rapacity, sarlo zamen hal amar ma ben ! :p
#ubuntu-lb 2017-08-24
<Mishael> Hello.
#ubuntu-lb 2017-08-25
<Mishael6> Hello.
